# Swear filter



## Chuffy (15 Jul 2007)

Don't know if you have one (counter productive IMHO) but if there is, can you put the 'P' word into it? You know the one. If we need one word to be masked by a few well placed * then that's the one...
Cheers
Chuffy


----------



## Shaun (15 Jul 2007)

... it might frustrate the hell out of people if they try to preview their message and it has p******* instead of the P word and they can't figure out why.

I think it's best to leave it for now and let the oldies explain to the noobs that you call it the P word ... or else risk a visit from the fairy


----------



## Keith Oates (15 Jul 2007)

There's a story behind this request from Chuffy being posted at nearly 2 am, now what could it be!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chuffy (15 Jul 2007)

Keith Oates said:


> There's a story behind this request from Chuffy being posted at nearly 2 am, now what could it be!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'd only just managed to wrestle Baggy out of the hot seat...


----------



## Yorkshireman (15 Jul 2007)

Somebody elses turn  .


----------



## Chuffy (15 Jul 2007)

The crowbar is never idle...


----------



## Yorkshireman (15 Jul 2007)

You want to be careful ... don't want to wear it out  .


----------



## simon l& and a half (3 Aug 2007)

the whole swear filter thing is ****ing ridiculous


----------



## Pete (3 Aug 2007)

In at least one forum I know, the FAQs mention a ban on 'cartoon swearing' i.e. rows of _"@~&^%$!"_s - I suppose that includes "********"s as well. If people really can't think of anything to say without decorating their script with this form of punctuation, it is gently hinted that they might 'go elsewhere'... Bearing in mind the nature of the forum, not a problem for most users.

Illustrates the impoverishment of the English language in our 21st century culture, doesn't it? However I have been known to insert a few f***ing swearwords myself, especially in reported speech from cab drivers!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (3 Aug 2007)

bugger. you can't use the italics trick like you could on c+


----------



## Pete (3 Aug 2007)

Scunthorpe?


----------



## zimzum42 (3 Aug 2007)

what's wrong with p**sflaps?


----------



## Andy in Sig (5 Aug 2007)

There's a cultural point to be made here. Can't we filter out pathetic American swearwords e.g. people saying ass when they mean arse etc? We really should try to keep our poxy bad language bleedin' British.


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Aug 2007)

I have come across fora that change 'rude' words to strange ones.
Watermelon off you kittening cranberry! That kind of thing.


----------



## Chuffy (10 Aug 2007)

TheDoctor said:


> I have come across fora that change 'rude' words to strange ones.
> Watermelon off you kittening cranberry! That kind of thing.


That's one of the best swears I've heard for a while!
Baggy is a member of a cat forum and, being predominantly comprised of ladies, the swear filter changes 'chocolate' to 'healthy food'. As in "Ooh a lovely bar of Cadbury's Dairy Milk healthy food".


----------



## Yorkshireman (11 Aug 2007)

alecstilleyedye said:


> bugger. you can't use the italics trick like you could on c+



There might be other fucking ways.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Aug 2007)

Yorkshireman;38222][quote name= said:


> bugger. you can't use the italics trick like you could on c+



There might be other fucking ways.[/QUOTE]

this way's fucking less obvious


----------



## Yorkshireman (11 Aug 2007)




----------



## Johnny Thin (19 Aug 2007)

On the old C+ you just had to rearrange letters 2-5 when typing to allow the auto-censor to kick in (the same as it did with Pete's well-known coastal town in the NE of England) and avert _la fee affreuse_.

Or just use polite alternatives - we used to say "Oh sugar" a lot, and German schoolchildren are allowed to say "Oh Mist" - meaning manure.

But then there are always those who will always complain at the quantity of rude words you can make from alphabet spaghetti ...


----------



## bonj2 (2 Sep 2007)

I don't know where this silly superstition about the word puncture has come from. Why do people seem to think that if you say the word puncture then the next time you ride your bike you'll get a puncture?


----------



## Chuffy (2 Sep 2007)

bonj said:


> I don't know where this silly superstition about the word puncture has come from. Why do people seem to think that if you say the word puncture then the next time you ride your bike you'll get a puncture?


<checks watch. Waits>


----------



## Steve Austin (2 Sep 2007)

its gonna to happen to someone very soon


----------



## Maverick Goose (4 Sep 2007)

Oh, what a rusty sheriff's badge of a Slough Apollo mtb!


----------

